# SATURDAY NIGHT SPECIAL



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2007)

There is a choice....
Number One: TAKE IT







Cowboy Café Mexican "Hot Dish"


or...


Number Two: LEAVE IT


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 18, 2007)

I only see one choice NW, that would be ENJOY IT!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2007)

____(insert #here) alarm?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like a 5 Alarm belly burner to me. I would defiantely 'Take It"


----------



## grapeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Now that's real cookin' from the West. A good pot of Chili simmering away in the cast iron kettle over an open bed of coals. Right out of Blazin' Saddles! Hope you guys got to sleep outside last night


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 19, 2007)

To sleep outside here in Southern Mn it better be in a boat. Heavy rains all day/night, looks like rest of the week...rivers risin'


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 19, 2007)

Quit hoggin' all the rain down there....we are parched.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2007)

*That looks like a nice cold weather warmer upper from here in hot Houston. But I'll take it anytime especially with a nice glass of chilled Gerwurztraminer to temper the heat.*


*Ramona *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 19, 2007)

We had Sparkling Apple Wine...[it is our Saturday Night Wine] plus we were dégorging a few bottles and had to 'dispose' of the left-overs.


The dish wasn't that hot, more Taco flavor, as that is the seasoning he uses in his 'secret recipe'....along with black beans, riceand hominy...etc.


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 19, 2007)

Where's mine?

Actually we had a red letter day yesterday.
Claire (16 going on 25) cooked supper - Sauteed chicken in garlic and Basil over angel hair pasta in butter Parmesan sauce. 

That followed by chocolate mousse made from scratch.
No wine with it today, I'm sick and my taster is off. Well off after doses of Theraflu.

*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that your not feeling good Peter!


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually much better today.
It's more about what the allergies do when I'm stressed.
Give it another 20 years or so and I'll recover or kick the bucket( That's english for die)





Started a French Merlot (WE) yesterday. That cheered me up.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2007)

=


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2007)

please send me the recipe - we have a chili cook off at our
church each year and this looks like it may win!!!! please post
the recipe. thanx

rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 21, 2007)

rrawhide....This really isn't Chili. 


1 1/2# Hamburger or Pork sausage [browned]
Chopped onions, peppers and garlic [cook with meat till done]
Add:
2 pkg. Taco seasoning
1 small can tomato paste [6 oz]
1small can black beans [16 oz or so]
1 small can Hominy or corn[16 oz or so]
1 1/2 cups cooked rice
Fresh tomatoes or cans of stewed tomatoes...enough to make it smooth.


Make up a batch and see if you would call it chili.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

